# Heatran



## magmavire (Aug 9, 2010)

Me and tymer55 are having an argument and he insist that heatran is not a legendary so I was wondering just why is he.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe it's the fact that you can only catch one and it cannot breed.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe it doesn't matter if it's a legendary or not?


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say it isn't a legendary since I don't recall much text in the game talking about it as a legend, though I can see how it could be considered one.



sreservoir said:


> maybe it doesn't matter if it's a legendary or not?


What's your point? Doesn't mean it shouldn't be discussed.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 9, 2010)

I classify things into baby, breedable, and unbreedable. for all intents and purposes, legendaries and unbreedables are the same, except for the pathological case that is phione, which is really only legendary by word of god.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 9, 2010)

It has 600 total base stats, the same total as Mew, Celebi, and Jirachi. If it isn't a legendary, it is pretty damn close.


----------



## mewtthree (Aug 9, 2010)

hey im new fuck u super bird


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 9, 2010)

which is the same ass dragonite, salamence, metagross, tyrantitar, garchomp.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd say it is. Didn't team galactic want to wake up Heatran after the elite four? How would they go through all that trouble if he/she didn't have legendary powers over something? My memory is fuzzy and I am sleepy, so I might be wrong...but I still class it as one.


----------



## tymer55 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't care what all of you think. Heatran is not a legendary


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 9, 2010)

"Legendary" really has no solid meaning anyway, since the category of "legendary" includes all sorts of different things...

*1:* Some of the most powerful Pokémon in existence, which certain groups of ancient humans viewed as gods due to the fact that they seem to be one-of-a-kind (or at least ridiculously rare in the case of Regigigas and maybe the Hoenn trio; like maybe a population only in the double or triple-digits worldwide) and have the power to mess around with a certain element/force of nature. (Dialga, Palkia, Giratina, Arceus, Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza, and Regigigas.)

*2:* Pokémon that are on a similar level as the "god wannabes" but without quite as much mythical baggage (Ho-Oh and Lugia.)

*3:* Pokémon that are on a similar level as the "god wannabes" that were much more recent in origin, either by a freak mutation or genetically-engineered (Mewtwo and Deoxys.)

*4: * Pokémon that are much weaker than the "god wannabes," but were still viewed as gods in certain mythologies anyway due to possibly being one-of-a-kind and having a lot of power over certain mental things like emotions and memory (Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf.)

*5:* Pokémon that are on a lower level than the "god wannabes" or their equivalents, and in most cases don't come with a lot of mythical baggage either... but they're just so rare and rarely-seen that they were originally thought to not really exist by many people.  Basically the "Bigfoot/Loch Ness Monster" equivalents of the Pokémon world. (Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Mew, Raikou, Entei, Suicune, Celebi, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Latios, Latias, Jirachi, Manaphy, Phione, Heatran, Cresselia, Darkrai, and Shaymin.)

So whether Heatran is a "legendary" Pokémon or not really depends on how you define "legendary".  If you're going to throw out Heatran, you'd have to "de-legendary-ize" at least a few others, too... if Heatran doesn't count as "legendary" just because it's non-unique and has a defined gender, then why would Latias/Latios (who have those exact same features!) still count as "legendary?"

=====

Also... the Japanese version actually has two or three different categories of legendary Pokémon, rather than calling everything "Legendary."  This might be part of the reason why there's so much disagreement over what's "legendary" and what isn't.

If I remember right, there's "Phantom" Pokémon (basically group #5 above, the kind that's just so rare that a lot of people don't believe that they really exist), "Legendary" Pokémon (Ho-Oh, Lugia, Kyogre, Groudon, and so on; basically group #2 with parts of #1 mixed in), and then a third group that's exclusively for Sinnoh's mythical Pokémon (Dialga, Palkia, Giratina, Arceus, and maybe the lake trio... I can't remember for sure.)

Somebody that's more familiar with the Japanese version can probably fill in which one goes in which group better than me (I honestly can't remember if the "Sinnoh mythical Pokémon" group includes _all_ the 4th-gen legendaries, or just the ones related to the whole Arceus/Dialga/Palkia story, and I have no idea where Mewtwo, Deoxys, and various others fit in)... though I think I at least got the basics of the three groups down.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 10, 2010)

El Garbanzo said:


> post.


Then there's another category that defines Arcanine as a legendary but I don't think anyone here considers them legendary :V


----------



## Wargle (Aug 10, 2010)

Umm.

Game Freak themselves classes Heatran as a Legendary.

PROOF: Anyone remember the Battle Revolution Legend ban a few years ago? They banned every Legendary Pokemon from Wi-fi Battles ((and trades on the GTS iirc)). Heatran was banned too. Case and point.

EXTRA SUPPORT: Heatran has its own sidestory, which must becompleted to reface Gym Leaders.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 10, 2010)

> Then there's another category that defines Arcanine as a legendary but I don't think anyone here considers them legendary :V


That's just a Pokédex type.  So Arcanine is only "legendary" in the same sense that Blastoise is a "shellfish", Wooper is a "water fish", or Zangoose is a "cat ferret."

In other words, Arcanine isn't really considered legendary... unless you count Blastoise as some kind of bizarre turtle-like _clam_ rather than an actual turtle.  Except in China, apparently.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 10, 2010)

When I said it's pretty close...

Look at Tyranitar/Salamence/Dragonite/etc.. They are called Pseudo-legendaries because of their legendary-like stats and power. Therefore, if one groups heatran in with them, it is very close to being a legendary. I didn't say it was a legendary, I just said that if it isn't, it's pretty dang close.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 10, 2010)

Brock said:


> Umm.
> 
> Game Freak themselves classes Heatran as a Legendary.
> 
> ...


they also consider phione legendary. and they flip-flop on rotom's status. what is it currently?


----------



## Forkster (Aug 10, 2010)

Heatran is as Legendary as Aerodactyl or Snorlax in my eyes. Is rare enough that only one is avaliable, but I'm not certain it can be classiffied as a true legendary. It does have the stats for it, though, so it most certainly is open to debate.


----------



## Latimew (Aug 15, 2010)

Unsure of it, I think Heatran is something of a Pokemon between the legendaries and the very strong non-legend Pokemon, like Dragonite.


----------



## @lex (Aug 19, 2010)

The Pokémon fanbase has distorted the meaning of "legendary" beyond all recognition.

Heatran is a legendary Pokémon, much more so than Pokémon like Mewtwo or Manaphy. Why? _Because Heatran is mentioned in legends_. In DPP, we hear old myths about the legendary Pokémon from Buck and his grandfather, and even Charon wants to use the equally legendary Magma Stone "let awaken the *legendary* Heatran". Not to mention there's only one (or very few) of its species, it can't breed, it's harder to catch than Arceus and it's stronger than Articuno.

Heatran is a legendary Pokémon, and anyone saying otherwise is being ignorant.


----------



## Hogia (Aug 23, 2010)

mewtthree said:


> hey im new fuck u super bird


That was unnecessary, insulting, and off-topic. Shame on you.

Anyway, I personally think that Heatran is legendary. How about debating whether or not Rotom is legendary? I find its placement on the PokeDex list a bit confusing.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 23, 2010)

by a banned user who did nothing but troll hrml derp?

rotom can be bred, has a fairly high catch rate, and I think word of god.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 23, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> rotom can be bred, has a fairly high catch rate, and I think word of god.


Yeah - I've never seen the logic behind Rotom being a legendary, besides "It is placed just before the rest of the legendaries" and "It can only be caught in one place (In the same way as Pikachu in Yellow, which is quite clearly a legendary)". The opposite applies for Heatran, which... can't be bred and has a ridiculously low catch rate. I don't see how it isn't a legendary.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 23, 2010)

farfetch'd is legendary!


----------

